# Let's meet your dogs!



## NomadicMedic (Oct 19, 2011)

I didn't see this post in the search, do forgive me if it's been done before. 

But, let's share photos of the furry friends. 

Here's Maddie... My Border Collie/Lab mix.


----------



## cynikalkat (Oct 19, 2011)

cute doggies! 
My chocolate lab, Moose, passed away in March  I cant make the picture load-oh well.


----------



## Epi-do (Oct 19, 2011)

We have two Aussies.  The first one is Glory, and the second one is Epi.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 19, 2011)

Great pictures. I had an Aussie for years. He's 15 years old now, and still lives with my ex in Charlotte.


----------



## mycrofft (Oct 19, 2011)

*This was the predecessor sort of*

 http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=16662&highlight=labrador+retriever

Since it is so old, many of the picture links are dead and many responders are gone. Press onwards!

Currently, I "have" a pretty little Chihuahua-mix, and a tricolor small beagle, both animal shelter graduates. They get along with our  11 year old Himalayan cat, and our most-recent adoptee from the County shelter, a mixed-Siamese named Zaboomafoo ("Zoomie" to her friends) who brings dead field "mice", rats, house mice, and voles in for me to dress and cook for her (NOT).


----------



## ArcticKat (Oct 19, 2011)

My Siberian Husky and his little friend.


----------



## Sasha (Oct 19, 2011)

I don't have dogs, I have furry children


----------



## mycrofft (Oct 19, 2011)

*...Hence the "quotations" I used on "have".*

Especially if you saw what percentage of the bed I wind up with versus my 20 inch long, eight pound curly tailed little varmint.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 19, 2011)

Sasha said:


> I don't have dogs, I have furry children



Agreed. Maddie is a fur person, afforded all rights and considerations of a regular citizen.


----------



## tylerp1 (Oct 19, 2011)

This is Kipper. She was dropped off, for some reason, at the Reptile Rescue League in a nearby city. The vet thinks she is pitbull/whippet.  I never have her on a leash and she doesn't bark..   ..much.. lol 

She's got some scars on her nose, neck, and legs, which makes the vet think Kip was a bait dog for dog fighting.


----------



## CritterNurse (Oct 19, 2011)

*My furkids*

I don't have dogs, since I'm not allowed to have dogs and cats where I live. I am however, allowed to have small, caged pets. So here are my fur-kids. Clean, quiet, litter-box trained, and very affectionate rats.

Jake and Josh were pet-store rats, and named after a pair of deckhands from the Cornelia Marie crab fishing boat.
Peter was adopted from a family who was looking to re-home him due to the child getting 'bored' of him.
Arabella was adopted from a rat rescue that I've adopted several from in the past. She was named after the pirate due to her 'eye patch' and her tendency to dig for buried treasure between the couch cushions.

And yes, I've had them all spayed and neutered.


----------



## fast65 (Oct 19, 2011)

This thread makes me miss my old cocker/springer spaniel, Oreo that I had to leave with my parents when I moved. I don't think I have a picture of her though 

EDIT: Found one


----------



## dixie_flatline (Oct 19, 2011)

Careful... this is a very vicious pit bull.


----------



## tylerp1 (Oct 19, 2011)

kipper's doppelgänger! haha


----------



## Tigger (Oct 20, 2011)

He will eat you. Seriously.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 20, 2011)

This is Yolka. She is far more mean than she looks.


----------



## NeverSatisfied~NorCal (Oct 20, 2011)

I know these are not my dogs but I thought this video was worth sharing about our furry friends

kinda sad but worth watching!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=cqjd4-Hixxw


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm trying to find a picture of Pip and Squeak. Yes my family dogs are named Pip and Squeak :rofl: They live with my mom now.


----------



## Epi-do (Oct 20, 2011)

NeverSatisfied~NorCal said:


> I know these are not my dogs but I thought this video was worth sharing about our furry friends
> 
> kinda sad but worth watching!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=cqjd4-Hixxw



The two dogs in the road, and watching the one drag his companion to the side of the road was heartbreaking!


----------



## CritterNurse (Oct 20, 2011)

I've seen too many examples of animals helping out other animals to list.

I've had rats that would bring food to sick or disabled cage-mates, or help try to make them comfortable by fixing their nests if they can't do it themselves. I've seen dogs 'guarding' a sick or injured housemate.

Some days I almost feel like animals take better care of each other than some people do.


----------



## exodus (Oct 20, 2011)

This is bella, she's an aussie / german shepard mix.


----------



## Phishbohn (Oct 21, 2011)

*The Dawg's*

I apparently have to have 5 post or greater to post images or links so....


----------



## Phishbohn (Oct 21, 2011)

*The Dawgs*

Bear with me for a minute.


----------



## Phishbohn (Oct 21, 2011)

*The Dawgs*






He's changed his criminal ways. 






This one is a confidence man... dog.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 8, 2016)

We haven't done a dog update in a while. 

This is Maddie. She's 11 now.


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 8, 2016)




----------



## StCEMT (Nov 8, 2016)

Once I get settled wherever it is I end up in about 4 years, I want to get a german shepherd and a black lab.


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 8, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> View attachment 3160
> View attachment 3159


Pardon me, where are my manners?...

This is Chancho (if anyone has seen "Nacho Libre" they'll get it), he's a 15 lb. dog trapped inside of a 90 lb. English Bully's frame.

His hobbies include napping, eating, slobbering, eating some more, and then napping some more...in no particular order.


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 8, 2016)

I have three furry tards 




Callie, our Catahoula x aussie shepherd




Nip, our blue heeler




And Tiny, our Besenji mix

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 8, 2016)

As of right now this is my only dogg:


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 8, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> As of right now this is my only dogg:
> 
> 
> 
> ...







@TransportJockey, your little one "Tiny", that's what my guy thinks he is. When he was a pup (and a whopping 40-50 lbs.) he'd try sitting on our laps. He's an old fart at 9 now though.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 8, 2016)

Trouble all day long. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 8, 2016)

I reallllllly want a belgian malinois, but my girlfriend thinks the dog will be too big >.<


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 8, 2016)

My wife really wants another Doberman. I think that'll be what's next. (Not anything I want to think about...)


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 8, 2016)

My girlfriend simply wants all thr dogs lol 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 8, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> View attachment 3162
> 
> @TransportJockey, your little one "Tiny", that's what my guy thinks he is. When he was a pup (and a whopping 40-50 lbs.) he'd try sitting on our laps. He's an old fart at 9 now though.


Lol thats like Callie, shes almodt 65lbs. And shes our youngest at just over 1, nip is 2.5, and tiny is 3.5 ish 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 8, 2016)

TransportJockey said:


> Lol thats like Callie, shes almodt 65lbs. And shes our youngest at just over 1, nip is 2.5, and tiny is 3.5 ish
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Coincidentally, I regret not naming our moose "Tiny", or "Slim".


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 8, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> I reallllllly want a belgian malinois, but my girlfriend thinks the dog will be too big >.<



My next is gonna be a Mal or a Mal/Shep cross. They're generally smaller than Shepherds. But they definitely can get bigZ my friend fosters Mals for the military during their first 6 months of life. Definitely amazing dogs but as a pet you've gotta be prepared for the energy and put the work in to find one with the right temperament. If they're a working line good luck keeping them entertained as a house pet even with a huge yard and a friend and all the toys in the world. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 8, 2016)

Handsome Robb said:


> My next is gonna be a Mal or a Mal/Shep cross. They're generally smaller than Shepherds. But they definitely can get bigZ my friend fosters Mals for the military during their first 6 months of life. Definitely amazing dogs but as a pet you've gotta be prepared for the energy and put the work in to find one with the right temperament. If they're a working line good luck keeping them entertained as a house pet even with a huge yard and a friend and all the toys in the world.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I dont know much about dogs in all honesty, all the troopers dogs, and k-9 units if run into have belgian mals, and i love every single one of them. and when the day comes that i have a child, when i personally am not home i feel having a dog like that, where my child can command or my girlfriend(hopefully future wife), can command will put me at ease.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Nov 8, 2016)

This is Missy. Our 1.5 year old Beagle / Australian Shepherd / Lab mix.


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 8, 2016)

I wouldn't mind a beagle as our next do, I like their temperament.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Nov 8, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> I wouldn't mind a beagle as our next do, I like their temperament.


She is a blast. We had a DNA test done to see what she was. In her personality you can totally see the traits of both a Beagle and Australian Shepherd. Very energetic and loves to run and play, but also laid back. She herds groups of kids and is really watchful over them. Constantly wants to near her people, too.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 8, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> I dont know much about dogs in all honesty, all the troopers dogs, and k-9 units if run into have belgian mals, and i love every single one of them. and when the day comes that i have a child, when i personally am not home i feel having a dog like that, where my child can command or my girlfriend(hopefully future wife), can command will put me at ease.



Definitely takes some training to get them to that point but they're inherently protective as are German Shepherds. My pup got ruled out for protection training because of her demeanor but a year and a half ago my roommate got shiesty with my fiancé and Benzo bit him bad.

Benzo: "Dad, you should probably just give me the rest of that chicken sandwich you're eating...it doesn't look very good at all..."









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 8, 2016)

Handsome Robb said:


> Definitely takes some training to get them to that point but they're inherently protective as are German Shepherds. My pup got ruled out for protection training because of her demeanor but a year and a half ago my roommate got shiesty with my fiancé and Benzo bit him bad.


I know nothing about dogs, or dog laws. I dont think I'd be all that caring if my dog attacked an intruder or somebody that was being "mean" to my family.


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Nov 8, 2016)

Diablo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 8, 2016)

That's actually a pretty cool pic, @gotshirtz001.


----------



## Seirende (Nov 10, 2016)

Rachel-dog; chill, but the sneakiest creature that I've ever known. She had to stay at my mom's when I moved out.


----------



## Chimpie (Nov 10, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> I reallllllly want a belgian malinois, but my girlfriend thinks the dog will be too big >.<





Handsome Robb said:


> My next is gonna be a Mal or a Mal/Shep cross. They're generally smaller than Shepherds. But they definitely can get bigZ my friend fosters Mals for the military during their first 6 months of life. *Definitely amazing dogs but as a pet you've gotta be prepared for the energy* and put the work in to find one with the right temperament. If they're a working line good luck keeping them entertained as a house pet even with a huge yard and a friend and all the toys in the world.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Malinois are on 24/7. They never stop. They always have to be doing something. If they are awake, they have to have something to do.

My brother has one (K9 officer) and he's a great dog. Strong, fast, responds to commands perfectly. But their brains are different than other dogs, even different than a GSD. They are going a mile a minute. My brother has over an acre of fenced property, and he (the dog) will run for hours at a time. Not playing fetch, just running... by himself. And if you have multiple dogs, the Malinois will be the annoying little brother. "Wanna play? huh? huh? Wanna play? Come play with me!" 

A GSD is much better, family friendly dog.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 10, 2016)

Chimpie said:


> Malinois are on 24/7. They never stop. They always have to be doing something. If they are awake, they have to have something to do.
> 
> My brother has one (K9 officer) and he's a great dog. Strong, fast, responds to commands perfectly. But their brains are different than other dogs, even different than a GSD. They are going a mile a minute. My brother has over an acre of fenced property, and he (the dog) will run for hours at a time. Not playing fetch, just running... by himself. And if you have multiple dogs, the Malinois will be the annoying little brother. "Wanna play? huh? huh? Wanna play? Come play with me!"
> 
> A GSD is much better, family friendly dog.


Seems like my kinda dog ! Now to buy a house in the middle of nowhere! Lol. this is wayyyyyy in the future but whenever I have kids I wanna get a dog saddle and have my kid ride the dog like the horse(when old enough and wrapped in bubble wrap ofc)


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 10, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> Seems like my kinda dog ! Now to buy a house in the middle of nowhere! Lol. this is wayyyyyy in the future but whenever I have kids I wanna get a dog saddle and have my kid ride the dog like the horse(when old enough and wrapped in bubble wrap ofc)



Just don't let them ride a shepherd if you end up going that route. Terrible for their hips. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 10, 2016)

Handsome Robb said:


> Just don't let them ride a shepherd if you end up going that route. Terrible for their hips.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I clearly still have some doggy research to do! I always found that boss as hell when a kid does that, it's awesome to me


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 10, 2016)

If you want to do something goofy like that, get a HUGE dog.. a Great Dane or something.

That'll screw up a lab or GSD.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 10, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> I clearly still have some doggy research to do! I always found that boss as hell when a kid does that, it's awesome to me



I'm a shepherd person if you haven't figured that out yet. Mals are awesome too, they tend to be smaller than GSDs so I'd doubt you'd want your kid riding one of them either. 

The biggest thing I'll say and it sounds like you'd already do it without hearing it is to do your research about traits and characteristics of any breed you think you might want before you pull the trigger. Dogs don't deserve to be adopted then given up because their owner wasn't ready for the task of caring for them. 

Not that you'd do something like that. More advice for the general audience than anything. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Qulevrius (Nov 10, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> I clearly still have some doggy research to do! I always found that boss as hell when a kid does that, it's awesome to me



Then you need something like a Newie, a Sammy or a Greenie. Bear in mind though, they're originally bred for sled duty and thus have a rich, long coat and a VERY thick undercoat. Taking care of that is a serious chore.

I had dogs all my life. The last pair was a Sammy and a golden ret. It's been over 5 years now, but I don't feel I'm ready to make that commitment again. Not yet.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 10, 2016)

Handsome Robb said:


> I'm a shepherd person if you haven't figured that out yet. Mals are awesome too, they tend to be smaller than GSDs so I'd doubt you'd want your kid riding one of them either.
> 
> The biggest thing I'll say and it sounds like you'd already do it without hearing it is to do your research about traits and characteristics of any breed you think you might want before you pull the trigger. Dogs don't deserve to be adopted then given up because their owner wasn't ready for the task of caring for them.


I know i definitely want a mal, i have loved any mal ive ever met!!


----------



## VFlutter (Nov 10, 2016)




----------



## Chimpie (Nov 11, 2016)

Pic of my brother and his partner, Hiro. His kids named him.


----------



## Chimpie (Nov 11, 2016)

Rock walls, not just for humans...


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 11, 2016)

Chimpie said:


> Pic of my brother and his partner, Hiro. His kids named him.
> 
> View attachment 3177


Dream dog!!!!!!


----------



## NPO (Nov 11, 2016)

The one on the recliner is Styker. He's a rescue I found at work. Yes, he's named after the gurney. We think he's a terrier chihuahua mix. 

The big one is Kodiak, and the pup is Denali. Both purebred huskeys.






Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Fry14MN (Nov 13, 2016)

This is Lemmon. My 4 month old English Black Lab.


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 22, 2016)

Not my dogs, just dogsitting for my aunt and uncle whilst they go on a cruise. I don't know how well this going to work, Nutmeg clearly doesn't like me at all...


----------



## akflightmedic (Nov 22, 2016)

Sophie LOVES riding the Harley....goes everywhere with me.

S


----------



## akflightmedic (Nov 22, 2016)

Sophie, Piper and Riley....

Labradoodles!!!!!


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 23, 2016)

Update: My sister is visiting for Thanksgiving and brought her cat with her. This might get interesting...though so far they're behaving, we'll see how long that lasts lol


----------



## KellyS0317 (Nov 24, 2016)

Milo, chiweenie!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 28, 2019)

A return of the dog thread. My Maddie dog died in the summer of 2018. We brought Lucy Labradog home last Christmas. She’s just over a year old now and a beast.


----------



## GMCmedic (Dec 28, 2019)

Cody, retriever mix. 14 years old with a new Cushings disease diagnosis. Doing well on his meds.


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 28, 2019)

“Chorizo”, our giant hairless rat. He’s a Mexican Xolo dog. Hair-wise he’s low maintenance.


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 28, 2019)

Jim37F said:


> Update: My sister is visiting for Thanksgiving and brought her cat with her. This might get interesting...though so far they're behaving, we'll see how long that lasts lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sadly, the black and white Manx, the loveable Ronan passed away a couple years ago. Last year my mom and sister each got a kitten (my sis is rooming with my folks so the cats keep each other company during the day). 

My Aunt and Uncle still bring their senior pups, Nutmeg and Cinnamon around. This is Rockets (who's picture should be in the dictionary next to "attention starved") reaction to their dogs:


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 11, 2020)

It was picture day at dog camp.


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 11, 2020)

Tiko and Luly.


----------



## Seirende (Mar 11, 2020)

This is my puppy. Sorry for the potato.


----------



## Qulevrius (Mar 12, 2020)

He’s the closest it can get to a dog. No feline grace, messy, plays fetch, very vocal about everything. But if he starts barking, we’re getting rid of him.


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 12, 2020)

Maximum derp.


----------



## Qulevrius (Mar 12, 2020)

RocketMedic said:


> Maximum derp.


----------



## pregnancywhine (Mar 23, 2020)

I felt emotional after seeing the pictures of your dogs. I miss my 2 shih tzus. Both of them are gone now. I'm thinking of getting a new small breed again. What small dog would you prefer?


----------



## VentMonkey (Jul 22, 2022)

Figured this was worth a thread bump…




Your browser is not able to display this video.




…sent by the Fam. I’m still learning more and more just how intelligent his breed is. They make an excellent guard dog to the pack as well.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 23, 2022)

we just got a new doggo. This is Lola. She’s a 12 week Labradoodle. More doodle than lab.


----------



## Phillyrube (Aug 2, 2022)

NomadicMedic said:


> we just got a new doggo. This is Lola. She’s a 12 week Labradoodle. More doodle than lab.
> 
> View attachment 5557



This is our Lola, 13 lbs of attitude.  My emotion support animal. I get real pissed at the microbrewery if I cant take her in.


----------



## M3dicalR3dn3ck (Aug 6, 2022)

This is Fudge. She thinks she's the alpha, and after much discussion with her, it's been agreed that she is in fact the alpha


----------



## Burtonronnie325 (Nov 2, 2022)

Hello, I am new here. I am feeling happy to be a part of this community and feel like it's a pleasant place to be. Hope I have a good time here.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 6, 2022)

Grrrrrr


----------

